# Hello, Greetings from Greenfield Park, Quebec, Canada



## Manuel Carrasco (May 6, 2017)

Greetings from the French Province of Quebec in Canada, at the anglo Lodge of Greenfield Park #133


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 6, 2017)

Greetings Brother and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Brother JC (May 6, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## Descartes (May 6, 2017)

Greetings brother from the province of Manitoba 

Sent from my LG-D852 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## MWS (May 6, 2017)

Welcome from Ontario.


----------



## KSigMason (May 9, 2017)

Greetings and welcome from the State of Idaho.


----------



## Keith C (May 10, 2017)

Greetings Brother and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tony Oliva (May 13, 2017)

Welcome Brother. I had the honor and pleasure of visiting Chaudiere Lodge # 262 in District 2 Ottawa Canada. It was a most enjoyable visit and to my luck the Grand Master was visiting that night. I will always cherish that memory.


----------



## Nimsaj (Mar 4, 2019)

Manuel Carrasco said:


> Greetings from the French Province of Quebec in Canada, at the anglo Lodge of Greenfield Park #133


Hi my compatriot! Im from Trois-Rivières!


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 5, 2019)

Welcome among us Brother


----------

